
Imaginary laptops, as designed by 8-year-olds - nickb
http://www.themorningnews.org/archives/galleries/the_laptop_club/
======
far33d
Almost every one has a "games" button. Many had "friends" as a button.
Ignoring these trends if you are designing for kids seems like a huge mistake.

------
Zak
They seem to like having a button on the keyboard for _everything_ , which
leads me to believe all the major PC manufacturers hired a bunch of 8-year-
olds to help them design computers from about 1998-2002.

~~~
tjpick
Not everything. Just everything that is important. Most of buttons are to help
them with things that are fun, not to automate tedious or hard tasks. I could
only spot one computer that had a "homework" button.

Good article.

